# Need guidance



## KARTHIK DILIP RAMANATHAN

Hi distinguished Chef's,

My name is karthik and I live in Dubai. I am a data analyst. I am 31yrs old and I think its high time that I follow my passion for cooking. Can somebody guide me on how I should start? I have only cooked in my kitchen and have never had a chance to cook/learn in a professional kitchen. I think I will work as a newbie in a professional kitchen for 1 year and then pursue a degree in cooking from a culinary school. I am ready to learn the proper methodologies and then pursue cooking as a career. Is there any chef's in Dubai whom I can meet and train under. 

Thank you


----------



## sgsvirgil

Welcome to CT. 

A passion for cooking is never enough, though its a start. Cooking for friends and family is nothing like cooking commercially. Its like saying that because you have ridden in an airplane, you can fly a plane. They are two completely different things.

The one common thread within the food industry that is shared around the world is this is a hard life. You will not have time for family, friends, a marriage, children or any sort of social life. You will be working while others enjoy their days off and holidays as these are the busiest times. You will work 60-80 hours a week. The pay isn't good and you will be into your 40's by the time you are ready for any sort of management position. 

However, if you are determined to work in the food industry, then, getting a job in a restaurant is the best way to find out if this is the life for you. You will likely start at the bottom washing dishes, mopping up and taking out the trash etc. After a few months if you show that you are good worker and can learn, you may move up to doing some prep. You may do that for a while. After a few more months to a year, you may move up to line cook and so on. You will likely know after a few months if culinary school is right for you. Go to various restaurants and submit applications. Keep doing that until someone hires you. It will be hard since you have no kitchen experience. But, keep trying. You'll find someone sooner or later who is willing to give you a shot. 

You should understand that you can have the best of both worlds. You can indulge your passion for food without giving up a career that affords you the time and resources to have a life and family. Think of it like playing a sport. 99% of us are not professional athletes but, there are many people out there who are very good at sports and play recreationally and have a career and family. 

Good luck.


----------



## phatch

find out if you must have any certain certifications, degree or license to do such work. If so, thats where to start.


----------



## KARTHIK DILIP RAMANATHAN

sgsvirgil said:


> Welcome to CT.
> 
> A passion for cooking is never enough, though its a start. Cooking for friends and family is nothing like cooking commercially. Its like saying that because you have ridden in an airplane, you can fly a plane. They are two completely different things.
> 
> The one common thread within the food industry that is shared around the world is this is a hard life. You will not have time for family, friends, a marriage, children or any sort of social life. You will be working while others enjoy their days off and holidays as these are the busiest times. You will work 60-80 hours a week. The pay isn't good and you will be into your 40's by the time you are ready for any sort of management position.
> 
> However, if you are determined to work in the food industry, then, getting a job in a restaurant is the best way to find out if this is the life for you. You will likely start at the bottom washing dishes, mopping up and taking out the trash etc. After a few months if you show that you are good worker and can learn, you may move up to doing some prep. You may do that for a while. After a few more months to a year, you may move up to line cook and so on. You will likely know after a few months if culinary school is right for you. Go to various restaurants and submit applications. Keep doing that until someone hires you. It will be hard since you have no kitchen experience. But, keep trying. You'll find someone sooner or later who is willing to give you a shot.
> 
> You should understand that you can have the best of both worlds. You can indulge your passion for food without giving up a career that affords you the time and resources to have a life and family. Think of it like playing a sport. 99% of us are not professional athletes but, there are many people out there who are very good at sports and play recreationally and have a career and family.
> 
> Good luck.


Point taken. Thanks much Virgil


----------



## KARTHIK DILIP RAMANATHAN

phatch said:


> find out if you must have any certain certifications, degree or license to do such work. If so, thats where to start.


Will do. thank you


----------



## lowes1

> Hi distinguished Chef's,
> 
> My name is karthik and I live in Dubai. I am a data analyst. I am 31yrs old and I think its high time that I follow my passion for cooking. Can somebody guide me on how I should start? I have only cooked in my kitchen and have never had a chance to cook/learn in a professional kitchen. I think I will work as a newbie in a professional kitchen for 1 year and lowes then pursue a degree in cooking from a culinary school. I am ready to learn the proper methodologies and then pursue cooking as a career. Is there any chef's in Dubai whom I can meet and train under.
> 
> Thank you


Check if certifications is required or not? If it is then do the certification first.


----------

